# Biken Regensburg, Treffpunkt Samstag Lovehurts



## salzbrezel (10. April 2008)

Hallo Ihrs,

ich habe gehört, dass es einen Biketreff in Regensburg gibt. Der Treffpunkt soll Samstags vorm Bikeshop Love Hurts sein. Der Besitzer konnten mir aufgrund der frühen Öffnungszeiten leider nicht sagen, ob es die Gruppe noch gibt. Vielleicht schaut ja jemand hier rein und kann mir Näheres sagen.

Vielen Dank schonmal,

Gruß...


----------



## OLB EMan (10. April 2008)

verwechselst da net was mitm stadler ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (11. April 2008)

Nein, beim Stadler gibt es das auch. Hatte aber gehört, dass es vom Love Hurts was ähnliches gibt. Wann ist denn der Treff beim Stadler?


----------



## Del-Drago (15. April 2008)

das gbs beim grossman ist aber jetzt in wörd und der treff keine ahnung


----------



## kingofnuthin (1. Mai 2008)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Hallo Ihrs,
> 
> ich habe gehört, dass es einen Biketreff in Regensburg gibt. Der Treffpunkt soll Samstags vorm Bikeshop Love Hurts sein. Der Besitzer konnten mir aufgrund der frühen Öffnungszeiten leider nicht sagen, ob es die Gruppe noch gibt. Vielleicht schaut ja jemand hier rein und kann mir Näheres sagen.
> 
> ...



HI
Gibts denn jetz noch nen treffpunkt am samstag zum biken?? Denn alleine fahren is auch für die Katz....


----------



## dageed (1. Mai 2008)

Servus!
Wie schon weiter oben erwähnt gibts den samstäglichen Bike-Treff um 14 Uhr beim Stadler, kuckst Du hier  
Ich bin da noch nie mitgefahren, kann also leider nicht aus eigener Erfahrung berichten. 

Vielleicht geht ja so was zusammen und man trifft sich dann, gutes Wetter vorausgesetzt, am kommenden Samstag um 14 Uhr, von mir aus gerne auch beim Lovehurts. Wenn wer noch eine gute Strecke weiß wäre das bestimmt mal eine prima Sache - ich würd' mich freuen  

Liebe Grüße,
daGeed


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Mai 2008)

mit den wahallabikern sollt man nur fahrn wenn man absoluter XC / tourenfahrer is der trails meidet  (habs aber auch nur gehört   )

an den WEs bin ich leider selten in rgbg ... bikepark oder zuhaus halt ... also kann ich mit mitfahrn net dienen


----------



## knöxer (18. Mai 2008)

Hey,
kennt ihr vielleicht einen Anfänger, der mit mir fahren möchte? Bin Anfänger, total unfit und würde gerne echt klein anfangen, also in einem Tempo in dem ich mich noch gemütlich unterhalten kann. Außerdem muss es auch nicht um den sportlichen Anspruch gehen, ich fahre genau so gern bis zum Biergarten und zurück.
LG
Knöxer


----------



## Scoopa (11. Juni 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> mit den wahallabikern sollt man nur fahrn wenn man absoluter XC / tourenfahrer is der trails meidet  (habs aber auch nur gehört   )
> 
> an den WEs bin ich leider selten in rgbg ... bikepark oder zuhaus halt ... also kann ich mit mitfahrn net dienen



wir fahren auf unseren touren auch trails. es ist immer für jeden etwas dabei. meist werden die touren auch individuell gefahren, damit auch jeder mithalten kann!
schön wäre es, wenn mitfahrer sich auch bei den bikeevents anmelden würden. ist alles kostenlos und als registrierter User möglich.
hat zum einen den vorteil, dass jeder auf anhieb sehen kann, wer alles mitfährt. zum anderen kann es auch mal sein, dass keine anmeldung vorhanden ist bzw keiner mitfährt. dies ist für uns bikeguides meist etwas ärgerlich (speziell für mich, da ich eine 2 stündige Anreise habe.)

*wer kein bike zur verfügung hat kann sich vor ort eines ausleihen. kostet nichts und sind die neuesten modell aus 2008 von dynamics und tomac!* man sollte nur bis spätestens mittwoch bescheid geben, damit es bis samstag zur verfügung steht!

also vielleicht hat ja von euch mal jemand lust mitzufahren. nächster Termin ist der kommende Samstag 14.06.


----------

